# Are Food plots banned?



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

With baiting and feeding bans coming next year, does that include food plots? Wording wasn't clear to me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

No, it does not include food plots.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It should


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just in zone three on private property.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> It should





plugger said:


> Just in zone three on private property.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess I'll go read the proposal/law for myself because I "heard" the limit for a food plot to be legal was a minimum of 2 acres.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> I guess I'll go read the proposal/law for myself because I "heard" the limit for a food plot to be legal was a minimum of 2 acres.


You're not going to find anything about a minimum of 2 acres for a food plot to be legal.
What you heard was someone trying to make sense what agricultural crops and agricultural practices are. To this person, anything less than 2 acres can not be agricultural.
Think about it, a garden in your backyard would be illegal according to this person.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You heard incorrectly. You can find your answer on page 3 of the link.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/michigan_cwd_faq_630519_7.pdf



DFJISH said:


> I guess I'll go read the proposal/law for myself because I "heard" the limit for a food plot to be legal was a minimum of 2 acres.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Petronius said:


> You're not going to find anything about a minimum of 2 acres for a food plot to be legal.
> What you heard was someone trying to make sense what agricultural crops and agricultural practices are. To this person, anything less than 2 acres can not be agricultural.
> Think about it, a garden in your backyard would be illegal according to this person.


Agricultural crops are planted for harvest/sale or livestock feed, making them a justified risk. Are food plots?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> Agricultural crops are planted for harvest/sale or livestock feed, making them a justified risk. Are food plots?


I don't see it stated anywhere what the actual definition of an agricultural crop is. It is possible that an agricultural crop could be one that improves the soil. That would not make it one for sale or livestock feed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

icefalcon said:


> With baiting and feeding bans coming next year, does that include food plots? Wording wasn't clear to me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Actually the wording is pretty clear that they are legal to any but a troll.


----------

